# Having no friends... sucks...



## EveryoneLeavesInTheEnd (Sep 28, 2013)

Title says it all really...
I hate nights like these, where even my mother goes out with her friends.. and me? I just sit at home... doing nothing... I'd like to go out, but have no one to go with.. and my mother doesn't want me going out with her..

just meh..


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes it really hurts. Gives me an icky nauseating feeling of being worthless


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I' m sorry to hear about that. It does sound sucky. Just know that they're plenty of other people that are in your shoes, including me 

Cheer up!


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

CWe said:


> I' m sorry to hear about that. It does sound sucky. Just know that they're plenty of other people that are in your shoes, including me
> 
> Cheer up!


Snap out of it! Keep ya head up


----------



## EveryoneLeavesInTheEnd (Sep 28, 2013)

It's good to know I'm not alone with this.. 
thankss guys.. <3


----------



## MJohn (Oct 26, 2013)

I feel for ya  I've got everyone else in the family goin out. And I'm stuck here at home and all aloof. It makes me feel sooo out of place. I used to have at least one friend to hang out with but that friend barely acknowledges my existence anymore..


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear but I'm Always up for making new friends, you can pm me :3


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I have no friends at all either. Thankfully I hang out with my brother, but that's about it.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I Have Anxiety, Shyness _ No Confidence






Improving your social skills


----------



## Pen (Jan 17, 2012)

no friends either 

it's embarrasing when people ask what did you do over the holidays


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

EveryoneLeavesInTheEnd said:


> Title says it all really...
> I hate nights like these, where even my mother goes out with her friends.. and me? I just sit at home... doing nothing... I'd like to go out, but have no one to go with.. and my mother doesn't want me going out with her..
> 
> just meh..


I would go out with you !! I have nothing to do either, I would love some company, or go do something. Hell just talk to another human being over a cup of coffee !! ANYTHING but spend another day on a freaking lap top !!

Bummer your in England... I'm in the USA. But if you want someone to talk to, I have nothing but time on my hands.


----------



## Makiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah it does suck.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I know the feeling. On Facebook today a coworker posted a picture of her at a Halloween party with a new coworker. He's been here a month and he's going to parties. I've been here over two years and I still have no friends. It does suck.


----------



## Volens (Oct 27, 2013)

I only have online friends (not many).
The problem with that is that I can't just randomly call them or hang out with them.
But I don't like hanging out with people anyway.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I only hang out with my boyfriend once a week, drinking alcohol... so that's not particularly healthy xDD. Don't really have any online friends either, so alone most of the time. So you're not alone out there~


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm always up for making new friends, pm me if you fancy chatting, whereabouts in england are you from? 

Also don't give up with making new friends, just try and get out on your own if you can, you never know...


----------



## ilovechocolate (Sep 2, 2013)

It sucks big time.

It's not like I love being stuck at home all day. I just don't have people to hand out with :C

Some days I feel so suffocated, but I just have to deal with it, no other choice actually ...

I feel so worthless, and alone.


----------



## linky1 (Oct 29, 2013)

I have no friends, although sas is a great place to get to know people, especially since we all have at least some similarities.


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah I know what you mean...once you become "that weird guy with no friends" at that point no one will really give you the time of day


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

You're not the only one here. It's okay. Just enjoy yourself and what you do.


----------

